# strava support response time



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

my stava smart phone app has suddenly started to record incomplete data on rides where it has worked perfectly before for months. i'm using an LG android.

the rides seem to have simply been recorded from points between something (GPS towers?). i have submitted a help request to strava but after six days they have not responded whereas in the past i've gotten an answer within two days.

has anyone else experienced these sort of problems with the app and a slow response from strava?

i know that people from strava watch these forums, it would be nice to get some help before i move on to another app.

i've attached a screenshot and a link to my most recent ride that did not come out right. strava recorded 20.5 miles of what is usually a 30+ mile ride...

Strava | Running and Cycling GPS Tracker, Performance Analytics, Maps, Clubs and Competition


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

more notes:

i'm using airplane mode which has not affected the application's performance in the past.

it's also a new phone i've used on the past three or four rides; the application worked flawlessly during the first two rides on the new phone. to the best of my knowledge, i have not changed any settings. my GPS test app shows that i'm getting seven to nine satellites accurate to within ninety feet.

thanks!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

have you tried using other GPS apps to see if you can isolate the problem to Strava's app or to your phone?


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> have you tried using other GPS apps to see if you can isolate the problem to Strava's app or to your phone?


what, try my tracks again?

today, i did a near sixty mile ride and got this point to point crap again.

i'm really unhappy with strava's response time, even if i am a free user.

not a good way to get me to buy the product if i was so inclined.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

There are other apps. Maybe it is a problem with the phone hardware


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

already, huh? maybe i'll have to do a hard reset again. damn.


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

he is saying to use OTHER apps to test it out. use things like ummm map my ride or something.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

hazardousmtb said:


> he is saying to use OTHER apps to test it out. use things like ummm map my ride or something.


don't be a smart ass.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> There are other apps. Maybe it is a problem with the phone hardware


say there nate, what about a hard reset on my device? i really like the strava app and would like to keep using it.

i'm going to test mytracks on a quick walk to the grocery store in a few minutes just to see if my GPS is working OK. when i used mytracks, the data was reasonably accurate, it was just the uploads to google that were janky.


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

shekky said:


> don't be a smart ass.


its not being a smartass when someone points out what someone else was already trying to do -_- and thanks for the neg rep :thumbsup:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

my tracks has successfully recorded and uploaded a short walk to the grocery store. 

there's a few odd bits of data (top walking speed of 14 mph) but otherwise everything else looks good.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

If in this case it worked for 20 mi before cutting out, I think you need more than a short walk to the grocery to really determine what's up. A factory reset might work but I wouldn't do that just yet. Try as many free apps as you can and see if anything different happens. Continue using strava, too, to make sure it wasn't a fluke.

And there's my favorite option, get a dedicated gps


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> If in this case it worked for 20 mi before cutting out, I think you need more than a short walk to the grocery to really determine what's up. A factory reset might work but I wouldn't do that just yet. Try as many free apps as you can and see if anything different happens. Continue using strava, too, to make sure it wasn't a fluke.
> 
> And there's my favorite option, get a dedicated gps


silly question number 406...can i run two GPS apps (stava & my tracks) at the same time? i'd think it would eat my battery alive...


----------



## Slowestcivic (Feb 20, 2012)

Question, what phone are you using? You said LG android but what model? Have you checked XDA developers to see if others are having GPS issues with the phone? 

Also it sounds stupid but make sure you don't have any battery saving settings on, I have seen on some phones where if automatically shuts unnecessary things off at specific battery percents. I.e. shuts GPS off at 50%

Also, these apps on the phones work better as speed increases. The GPS on the phones IS pretty accurate however it does have a lot of "play". The 14 mile an hour top speed on the way to the grocery store was caused by the phone failing to catch your rich location at some point and it basically thinks you are stopped. It then stops counting time moving. It then realizes you are moving, uses the point at which you stopped and the new point and decides the only way you could have made it there in that short amount of time was to go 14 miles an hour. 

Of course there are exceptions. Traveling over 100 miles an hour for about 2 minutes on my motorcycle I checked the my tracks to find a top speed of 63. 




Sent from my A500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

iheartbicycles said:


> I got your back.


haha thanks!


----------



## iheartbicycles (Mar 14, 2008)

hazardousmtb said:


> its not being a smartass when someone points out what someone else was already trying to do -_- and thanks for the neg rep :thumbsup:


I got your back.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Slowestcivic said:


> Question, what phone are you using? You said LG android but what model? Have you checked XDA developers to see if others are having GPS issues with the phone?
> 
> Also it sounds stupid but make sure you don't have any battery saving settings on, I have seen on some phones where if automatically shuts unnecessary things off at specific battery percents. I.e. shuts GPS off at 50%
> 
> ...


i'm using an LG android LS 670 and did an exhaustive search on the internets last night for issues; the only thing i can come up with is bad reviews on the phone. no surprises here...my carrier gave it to me free with a two year contract and i suppose you get what you pay for.

the application did work flawlessly on a replacement LG phone from my carrier up until 04.26.12, whereupon it began taking what are apparently point-to-point readings on my 04.29.12 ride which i attached in my OP. so, the GPS in my phone is working and at least tracking my rides from point A to point B to point C to point D and so on. please see the attached images for details and note that all of these rides should be thirty miles plus.

i might add at no time have i made any changes to my phone settings.

to restate my original post:

the strava cycling app in my LG LS 670 seems to be tracking entire rides but only recording and storing part of the data as of 04.29.12 _where it had worked perfectly before_. (following another incomplete recording on 05.01.12, i un and re installed the app, only to get another incomplete recording yesterday) at no time does the GPS seem to have cut out and re started.

i have been using the application in airplane mode with no problems.

i have reported the issue to strava customer support with accompanying screenshots and URLs but have not received a response from them although my report was made seven days ago today.

the applications GPS test and GPS status seem to indicate that my the GPS in my phone is working properly, as well as a quick test of the my tracks application.

thanks everyone, for your responses and insights. although it's fun to have applications that keep track of how far, fast and high we've ridden, these toys are not absolutely necessary to enjoy the thrill of our sport.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

this from strava. happy to hear from them:

Dan Brown 
6:24 PM (4 hours ago)

to me 
Hi Mike- I saw your post on mtbr and wanted to follow up with you to
learn more about the behavior you're seeing on your phone. I'm the
product manager for Strava's mobile apps, by the way. If you've
already contacted our support team, let me know so that I can join
this conversation with that one.

Some other people have reported a degradation in location estimates
with the latest version of the Strava Android app running on the same
model phone as yours (LG LS670, Sprint version), but others appear to
be seeing good performance.

Looking at a recent ride (Strava | Running and Cycling GPS Tracker, Performance Analytics, Maps, Clubs and Competition) I see
that there are only 36 locations in the uploaded data. Usually the
device gets a new location estimate every second while the app is
recording. But that did not happen on your phone. Please follow these
instructions to collect some device logs and send them to me so when
can get a better idea of what the phone is (not?) doing:
https://strava.zendesk.com/entries/20992008-emailing-android-device-logs-to-support

With that I'll hope to make some suggestions for ways to improve the
location information.
Thanks


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

good to hear you've gotten someone's attention. interesting that there seem to be multiple occasions of problem behavior from that same model of phone. but the way he phrased it, it sounds like less of a phone hardware problem and possibly more of a phone software problem...maybe? good luck.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> good to hear you've gotten someone's attention. interesting that there seem to be multiple occasions of problem behavior from that same model of phone. but the way he phrased it, it sounds like less of a phone hardware problem and possibly more of a phone software problem...maybe? good luck.


indeed, now is the time to conduct field tests and hopefully help strava improve the app.


----------

